# Gut loading tiny bugs (& bargain tubs)



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone advise me what to gut load tiny crickets, roaches etc with. Dog biscuits etc seem rather large and they don't seem to touch them preferring to feast on the pieces of veg I put in, but I'm concerned they aren't getting the right balance for feeding Ollie :whistling2:

Btw I went into 'Dunelm mill' today and purchased 2 RUB's for £2.99 each, 45litre. Bargain :2thumb:, perfect bug stores, just need to cut the holes in the lids now :devil:

Heather


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

they dont need any dry food as long as they have a range of veg


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Can anyone advise me what to gut load tiny crickets, roaches etc with. Dog biscuits etc seem rather large and they don't seem to touch them preferring to feast on the pieces of veg I put in, but I'm concerned they aren't getting the right balance for feeding Ollie :whistling2:
> 
> Btw I went into 'Dunelm mill' today and purchased 2 RUB's for £2.99 each, 45litre. Bargain :2thumb:, perfect bug stores, just need to cut the holes in the lids now :devil:
> 
> Heather


i use a coffee grinder and grind up all my dry food to a as close to dust as possible lol the dry food is only used for the protien it gives which i believe is very good for them

try using sugar puffs/poultry feed such as layers mash/fish flakes and other dry high protein low fat dry foods


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I spoke to a vet about gut loading and he reckoned it was a waste of time - the stomach of the feeder insect is so small that they dont really hold any nutritional value - he reckoned dusting with appropriate supplements was the only useful option


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> I spoke to a vet about gut loading and he reckoned it was a waste of time - the stomach of the feeder insect is so small that they dont really hold any nutritional value - he reckoned dusting with appropriate supplements was the only useful option


Can kinda agree with this opinion, however i would suggest gutloading, I use any fruit veg etc thats left in the fridge. 

But Deffo Dust with a good quality supp.: victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok so don't worry too much about the dry stuff it's more about the fruit and veg for the feeders

What about for the roach colony though, do they need the dry stuff in order to grow on and breed more roaches ? The big roaches eat bigger stuff but the nymphs don't. I've got some oats and bran, don't know how much protein is in that, also I have a ready supply of guinea pig pellets but I'd have to check the protein content, what is the 'correct' protein content

I always dust live food, much to their disgust :lol2:


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok so don't worry too much about the dry stuff it's more about the fruit and veg for the feeders
> 
> What about for the roach colony though, do they need the dry stuff in order to grow on and breed more roaches ? The big roaches eat bigger stuff but the nymphs don't. I've got some oats and bran, don't know how much protein is in that, also I have a ready supply of guinea pig pellets but I'd have to check the protein content, what is the 'correct' protein content
> 
> I always dust live food, much to their disgust :lol2:


Unsure for roaches as i dont tend to deal in them,

But what you saying sounds plausable:whistling2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok just had a look at the rabbit pellet website I use for my guinea pigs and here is what is says

Analysis Protein 12% Oil 3% Fibre 17% Ash 8% (ash, I'm feeding my guinea pigs ash :gasp

They grind down to dust easily (too easily), any good ?


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Ash and some small mammals can cause UTI Infections

Bloody cat just cost me a small fortune at the vet because of this,

What i do know is that most dog/cat foods have between 18-33% protein in them!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

prklivefoods said:


> Ash and some small mammals can cause UTI Infections
> 
> Bloody cat just cost me a small fortune at the vet because of this,
> 
> What i do know is that most dog/cat foods have between 18-33% protein in them!


Well they've been eating the pellets for the last 6 years and seem to absolutely thrive on them :lol2: so I guess they agree with them, much better than the mix I used to feed which caused selective feeding. People always ask me what I feed as my guinea pigs are a) huge (that's the breeding though not the food) and b) bouncing with health

:hmm: how did we get onto my guinea pigs :lol2: my fault :whistling2:. Ok so I need some cat or dog food that's easy to smash to dust, not the current brand we use that's for sure ! Dunno how our dog eats it :gasp:


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

:lol2: Couldnt recommend a brand

Why so many guniea pigs??


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

prklivefoods said:


> :lol2: Couldnt recommend a brand
> 
> Why so many guniea pigs??


I breed and show them :2thumb: think crufts but with guinea pigs :lol2:, I used to have a lot more, for a 'fancier' I don't have many nowadays, the usual number is around 100+


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

sharpstrain said:


> I spoke to a vet about gut loading and he reckoned it was a waste of time - the stomach of the feeder insect is so small that they dont really hold any nutritional value - he reckoned dusting with appropriate supplements was the only useful option


That vet is giving out some bad advice then. There is plenty of information on the net showing that nutritional level's can be greatly increased by giving feeders a good diet. I'm quite shocked a vet would even say that.


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I breed and show them :2thumb: think crufts but with guinea pigs :lol2:, I used to have a lot more, for a 'fancier' I don't have many nowadays, the usual number is around 100+


100:gasp:

Rather you than me!! They look godd by the pictures though!:2thumb:


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Jas said:


> That vet is giving out some bad advice then. There is plenty of information on the net showing that nutritional level's can be greatly increased by giving feeders a good diet. I'm quite shocked a vet would even say that.


True but some vets do seem to have a very irational opinion, so my conclusion is to gutload!!: victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Jas said:


> That vet is giving out some bad advice then. There is plenty of information on the net showing that nutritional level's can be greatly increased by giving feeders a good diet. I'm quite shocked a vet would even say that.


Oh I'm not :lol2: I've heard so many vets say so many crazy kooky things about guinea pigs nothing surprises me anymore :whistling2:! They are not Gods after all, just people like you or I, they make mistakes :notworthy:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

prklivefoods said:


> 100:gasp:
> 
> Rather you than me!! They look godd by the pictures though!:2thumb:


Thank you :2thumb:, they are hard work especially in colder weather, it's much more fun in the warm reptile room :lol2: but I do love the little fur balls


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

heather wat i mean is i ground the roach food down to dust so its easy for them to eat i didnt mean i ground down the food to dust the roaches with lol sorry


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> heather wat i mean is i ground the roach food down to dust so its easy for them to eat i didnt mean i ground down the food to dust the roaches with lol sorry



No I knew that :lol2: it's ok, grind the food down to feed the roaches, dust the roaches with Nutrobal or calcium :2thumb:


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

123dragon said:


> they dont need any dry food as long as they have a range of veg


Locusts need dry food (i.e. bran) to supplement a vegetable based diet or they build up toxins in their body and will ultimately die as a result. 

A breeding colony of roaches also require dry food mainly for the protein. A lack of protein in your colony normally results in males with chewed up wings or an increased number of dead roaches due to cannabalism. I use cat biscuits and there's no need to grind them they'll just nibble at them, even the nymphs.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> I spoke to a vet about gut loading and he reckoned it was a waste of time - the stomach of the feeder insect is so small that they dont really hold any nutritional value - he reckoned dusting with appropriate supplements was the only useful option


Was he a vet as in a veteran, senile old man at the bus stop?? :lol2: 

I don't mean to patronising but this isn't true.


----------

